# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Nedavna iskustva sa tatama na porodu

## Alamama

Kako se RODA priprema za gosotovanje u emisiji Sanja pokušavamo osvježiti informacije o tome kako bolnice gledaju na očeve na porodu.Bili bi vam  zahvalana za sva nedavna iskustva pogotovo u bolnicama izvan Zagreba
Hvala!

----------


## zrinka

kao sto ti je poznato, u splitu ocevima nije dozvoljen ulaz.....
u sinju ocevi mogu prisustvovati porodu...

----------

Meni je doktor u Vinogradskoj rekao da MM može bez problema unutra, babica je na ulazu obećala da će ga pozvat kad zagusti, da bi mu na kraju zalupila vrata u lice kad se usudio pitat može li meni a meni je rekla da 'kaj ga ja sad moram i molit da dođe, nija imao 9 mjeseci da se odluči'.  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Vinogradska, btw.

----------


## davorka

Meni je muž u Vinogradskoj prije 18 mjeseci bio bez problema, bila sam prvo 2 sata unutra sama jer je on morao obaviti nešto za posao i kad se vratio rekao je da želi na porod i ušao bez problema.
Možda zato jer su znali da sam RODA pa je i atmosfera u rađaoni bila jako vesela.

----------


## koka

Ja sam rodila u Zadru i MM je baz ikakvih problema prisustvovao porodu.Čak i kad je morao  izaći mogao se slobodno vratiti u rađaonu.Nije bilo nikakvih problema! :D

----------

Ma, vjerojatno su imale loš dan pa su se na meni iskalile kad sam došla...ali to im neću zaboravit dok sam živa...

i komentar doktorice kad su me vozili u predrađaonu na promatranje (koje promatranje, ostavili su me samu u mraku dva sata i onda odvukli u sobu bez riječi)...'Drugi put kad ćete rađat javite nam...da vam damo broj od Sv Duha'.  :Evil or Very Mad:  Bitchy do bola...al joj nisam ostala dužna...nije ni dovršila rečenicu a već je imala odgovor 'Vama se sigurno neću obratit'

----------


## Matilda

U Karlovcu su dosta liberalni što se tiče tata na porodu.
Tate koji su prošli tečaj pripreme za porod puštaju obavezno.
Ostali koji nisu bili na tečaju mogu biti na porodu ako to stvaro žele.
Jedino ne puštaju ako ima kakvih komplikacija ili kad su neke viroze pa su zabranjene i posjete bolnici.
MM je bio na tečaju (zajedno je s nama puhao i tiskao i bio je jedini tata) i prisustvovao je porodu od prvog truda do našeg odlaska na odjel.

----------


## spooky

Ja sam rodila 17.03.2004. u Petrovoj i MM je bio na porodu. Naravno, išli smo na tečaj koji smo platili 400 kn da bi to bilo moguće. 
Ono što se meni najviše dopalo je bilo to što su ga pustili k meni odmah nakon pripreme tako da nam je vrijeme brže prolazilo jer smo pričali između trudova. On im je bio čak i od koristi jer su mu dali zadatak da pazi na moju tehniku disanja koja nije bila baš najbolja.

----------


## NICOLE

U Puli očevi mogu prisustvovati porodu no moraju imati tečaj koji je besplatan i drže ga patronažne sestre.MM je htio doći no ja sam imala carski pa nije mogao u salu iako je zvao i htio doći no to je operacija pa ga ne puštaju.Naši prijatelji očevi svi su bez problema bili uz žene.

----------


## Oriana

[quote="spooky"]Ja sam rodila 17.03.2004. u Petrovoj i MM je bio na porodu. Naravno, išli smo na tečaj koji smo platili 400 kn da bi to bilo moguće. 
Ono što se meni najviše dopalo je bilo to što su ga pustili k meni odmah nakon pripreme tako da nam je vrijeme brže prolazilo jer smo pričali između trudova. 
______

Potpisujem ovo. Uz napomenu da sam ja imala inducirani porod i odmah nakon indukcije ušao je unutra i ostao samnom dok se Joco nije rodio.

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Ja sam rodila u kadi prije 5 mjeseci u Rijeci i MM je bio cijelo vrijeme sa mnom.Naši komentari i utisci su pozitivni, a kako se ne bih stalno ponavljala, napisala sam i priču sa poroda u kojoj je on glavni junak:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1143

----------


## ms. ivy

mm-a su u Zajčevoj pustili u rađaonu tek kad su se ispraznili ostali boksovi. a što bi bilo da je tu noć bila gužva..?   :Evil or Very Mad:  i to iako smo išli kod njih na tečaj. u predrađaonu nije smio. mislim da to sve skupa ovisi o glavnom doktoru i njegovom raspoloženju.  :?

----------


## Elly

Alamama - nase kompletno iskustvo s poroda - ukljucujuci tatu i kako su ga tretirali - je u nasoj prici s poroda (Kako smo rodili Erin - http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=145&Show=1154 ), a u pitanju je bilo *pulsko rodiliste*.

Mozes li javiti kad bude emitirana ta emisija, ne bih ju htjela propustiti?
Hvala!

----------

